# Some questions about the finish pro 395



## gerbenpainter (Feb 17, 2020)

I recently baught a second hand finish pro 395.
The sprayer is in good condition.
The previous owner has applied the flat tip kit.
However i baught the sprayer with a rac X tipholder attached.
He said he was using it this way to spray air assisted with FFLP tips and it worked fine.

I am wondering if i want to try and shoot latex with the 395. Is it and option to try and spray latex in AA mode with rac X LP tips?

I know some wil say shooting latex in AA mode defeats the purpose of having an airless because it isnt fast.

Any suggestions for shooting latex with the 395 graco finish pro in my current setup ?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Shooting latex isn't a problem at all and if you can dial it in you'll get an amazing finish. 

Keep a toothbrush and some krud kutter handy to clean the rac x as you go. In aaa mode it tends to gunk up. I prefer flat tips because they don't gunk up like the rac x but they're not fun to clean if you do get a clog. 

You've got to be patient when dialing in a paint. Start without the air and lower the pressure until you start getting lines. Then use the air and increase the air psi until the lines disappear. Afterwards, you can try lowering the pressure even more and increasing the psi until you get the pressure as low as you can without lines. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## gerbenpainter (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey, thanks for answering.

for the latex, do you recommend a green LP tip lets say 517 or a blue LTX tip. Given that i am going to use it in air assisted mode.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would try a FFLP tip first. a 517 tip is a celing or wall paint tip, not a trim tip. So, I would not go that large. I always start with a 310.

I had a lot of troubles with build up on mine and switched to a flat tip gun, but cleaning those tips is such a pain that my 395 AAA has sat for a few years now. This was before the FFLP tips came out. I wonder if those lessen the. build up issues.


----------



## Deschutes Painting (Feb 28, 2020)

DeanV, that was our experience with this pump. The one we have is now just a fancy 395 with an unused air compressor. FFLP tips seem to make this unit obsolete.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

Deschutes Painting said:


> DeanV, that was our experience with this pump. The one we have is now just a fancy 395 with an unused air compressor. FFLP tips seem to make this unit obsolete.



What do you mean? If you use a FFLP tip, what would be a better sprayer? I mean better as in lower priced...
Some machine with low pressure? But these are all pretty crappy no?
Thanks


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

illusionsgame said:


> What do you mean? If you use a FFLP tip, what would be a better sprayer? I mean better as in lower priced...
> Some machine with low pressure? But these are all pretty crappy no?
> Thanks


IMHO, a standard 395 with a FFLP tip can produce the same results as the Finish Pro.

Standard Graco 395
- cheaper to purchase
- lighter for mobility
- easy to use
- unclog tip in no time

Finish Pro 395
-more money
-heavy to move around
-dialing in takes time
-flat tips clog and are pain to clean
-flat tips more expensive
-less overspray


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

STAR said:


> IMHO, a standard 395 with a FFLP tip can produce the same results as the Finish Pro.
> 
> Standard Graco 395
> - cheaper to purchase
> ...


I pretty much agree with this. I sold my 395 FP a few years ago and don't miss it at all. It was a monster to lug around and the finish was no better than a FFLP with my 595 airless Graco.


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

I just bought an offhand FP 395 because I wanted a better, more controlled finish.

Are you saying that using a regular sprayer with a FF tip will yield the same results?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Ramus8T said:


> I just bought an offhand FP 395 because I wanted a better, more controlled finish.
> 
> Are you saying that using a regular sprayer with a FF tip will yield the same results?
> 
> ...



Yes and no. Yes in that they are both airless finishes. No, in that in AAA mode you can use much lower pressure to achieve the correct fan pattern. Lower pressure means less bounceback, less waste. I sprayed out this kitchen last week. Grey with my ED655 plus compressor, G15 310 tip. White with ED655 with Graco airless gun 308 tip. The finish is the same, nice and slick, but the waste is clearly visible.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Yes and no. Yes in that they are both airless finishes. No, in that in AAA mode you can use much lower pressure to achieve the correct fan pattern. Lower pressure means less bounceback, less waste. I sprayed out this kitchen last week. Grey with my ED655 plus compressor, G15 310 tip. White with ED655 with Graco airless gun 308 tip. The finish is the same, nice and slick, but the waste is clearly visible.


Very nice. Which products did you use on this one?


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Yes and no. Yes in that they are both airless finishes. No, in that in AAA mode you can use much lower pressure to achieve the correct fan pattern. Lower pressure means less bounceback, less waste. I sprayed out this kitchen last week. Grey with my ED655 plus compressor, G15 310 tip. White with ED655 with Graco airless gun 308 tip. The finish is the same, nice and slick, but the waste is clearly visible.



Thank you for clarifying. Waste is indeed important as well as a more controlled spray pattern. 

Amazingly well done job on those cabinets. My hat is off to you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Very nice. Which products did you use on this one?



Thanks!! This is from a local regional paint company, Vista Paint. Its there newest Polytec. Acrylic Polyurethane. Similar to General finishes White/black poly or any 1k poly finishes. I used it on a previous island and it worked great. I found out the hardway though to only use fast-dry caulk under it. I caulked all the seams the night before, on the island job, sprayed the next day and it cracked or more like seperated along the caulking. I recaulked with fast dry and reshot, no problems.


----------

